# [Odin][RADIO] EP3HA Radio



## dwitherell

Here are the radios from the EP3HA leak that can be found *here*. I have done absolutely nothing but pull them out and put them here - i.e. I take no credit for this. I am in no way responsible for any and all bad things that may happen - phone or otherwise. I am also not responsible for any good things. I'm just generally not responsible. Meh.

*EP3HAModem.tar.md5.7z* - note that you will need to extract the EP3HAModem.tar.md5 from this file using a program like *7-zip* or *JZip* first.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook

It doesn't make much difference for me, but it works.


----------



## SparkyXI

Has anyone verified any differences between this and the EP1W radio?


----------



## BigRoe71

Someone on IRC tested them and they flash fine. as for differences, i haven't seen any personally between ep1w and these radios.


----------



## dwitherell

FYI It looks like the download link I posted here is the same as what is on *xda*, and it seems like its working for folks there as well. Just thought I'd share the good testing results.


----------



## IBUKImAsTa

best modem so far! have the fastest speeds with this modem.


----------



## bigbean2006

"IBUKImAsTa said:


> best modem so far! have the fastest speeds with this modem.


I have to agree and the most stable 3g connection as well


----------



## Loustsoul

Anyone checked gps yet?

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## anoninja118

"Loustsoul said:


> Anyone checked gps yet?
> 
> Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


It takes ~1 minute to accurately lock on, which is usual for me

Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## cujo6801

"SparkyXI said:


> Has anyone verified any differences between this and the EP1W radio?


 I get 1 more bar reception at home.. download speeds 24 megabytes. Upload speeds 7 megabytes


----------



## goater1220

I am running the new humble4.2 and was wondering to I flash this through Odin. By the way I'm sorry for stupid question I just got this charge and rooted it yesterday


----------



## hvc1911

I've been using these modems for about a day now and I've noticed that the data speeds are better, however, I get the same so/so call quality that I did with EP1W.


----------



## trparky

Yesterday I was averaging about 15000 Kbps (or 14.5 Mbps) downstream and 5731 Kbps (or 5 Mbps) upstream on 4G. Mind you, I was at a sporting event with several thousand people packed into an arena many of whom were probably also using data (no way to know if some of those people had Verizon 4G devices) so I was competing with other people for data usage.

I did see someone behind me with an iPhone and I had to hold back my laughter at it. :android-smile:


----------



## cujo6801

goater1220 said:


> I am running the new humble4.2 and was wondering to I flash this through Odin. By the way I'm sorry for stupid question I just got this charge and rooted it yesterday


 humble 4.2 came with the new radio...no need to "ODIN" this you already have it....by the way, when your not sure it's always good to ask where here to help....


----------



## mdietz

Please post packages containing the modem only in the main discussion forums rather than in the development forums.

Thanks


----------



## imnuts

trparky said:


> I did see someone behind me with an iPhone and I had to hold back my laughter at it. :android-smile:


In a few weeks, you could have sat and stared at them wondering if it was a 4 or 4S, then offer to sell them a 'S' sticker for $20 to upgrade them :grin:


----------



## dwitherell

mdietz said:


> Please post packages containing the modem only in the main discussion forums rather than in the development forums.
> 
> Thanks


Will do - I saw the EE4 radio in the development forum so I thought it was the right place. Sorry about that!


----------



## goater1220

"cujo6801 said:


> humble 4.2 came with the new radio...no need to "ODIN" this you already have it....by the way, when your not sure it's always good to ask where here to help....


That's great to hear thank u. Im dark charge now i was having issues with the browser on humble. Does restore work on any cwm ?


----------



## Bobaboo

I'm getting 2x faster up than download speeds over 4G with the new modems... download speed was about 3.2 and upload was about 6


----------



## Sensei

What are you using to check your speeds? I'm a noob at this.



trparky said:


> Yesterday I was averaging about 15000 Kbps (or 14.5 Mbps) downstream and 5731 Kbps (or 5 Mbps) upstream on 4G. Mind you, I was at a sporting event with several thousand people packed into an arena many of whom were probably also using data (no way to know if some of those people had Verizon 4G devices) so I was competing with other people for data usage.
> 
> I did see someone behind me with an iPhone and I had to hold back my laughter at it. :android-smile:


----------



## cujo6801

"Sensei said:


> What are you using to check your speeds? I'm a noob at this.


 most people are using speedtest in the market


----------



## babyjake

how do i flash these modems with odin ?


----------



## dwitherell

babyjake said:


> how do i flash these modems with odin ?


Check out number two in *this post* - that should point you in the right direction if nothing else.


----------



## lpsquall

Sorry for the noobie question but can I flash this modem with Gummycharged 2.0 installed?


----------



## Endless2232

"lpsquall said:


> Sorry for the noobie question but can I flash this modem with Gummycharged 2.0 installed?


Yes, radios are independent of rom versions. In fact i'm running these radios with 2.0 right now and have not had any issues.


----------



## neyenlives

Good speeds and good signal so far. i am on the full ep3ha deodexed/debloated rom with imoseyon 3.x voodoo kernel.


----------



## Pesti13nce

I have gummy can i just flash these thru CWM? Or should i rock it thru Odin?

Answered my own question...


----------

